# Edinburgh Reptile Shops?



## Rei (Jun 20, 2008)

I looked at the list at the top of the page, but don't see any in Edinburgh. I am going on holiday soon there and I was hoping there may have been a reptile shop I could visit, and even possibly buy an animal from on my last day to drive straight home with.

If anyone knows of any reptile shops there, or any on the way there, It'd be more than helpful


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

Private Message SENT


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

go to fife just across the bridge from edinburgh and go to serpentus exotics in townhill,dunfermline:2thumb:


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

weeminx said:


> go to fife just across the bridge from edinburgh and go to serpentus exotics in townhill,dunfermline:2thumb:


 
Exactly what told him to do when i PMd him.:lol2:

hahah

:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## LauraN (Jan 10, 2008)

I can third that suggestion :lol2:

Go Serpentus in Townhill, Dunfermline, Fife across the bridge from Edinburgh. You will not be dissapointed.


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

just to jump on the band wagon the people that said goto Serpentus are spot on but try and make sure Nicky is working cause there is more chance of a cup of tea :lol2:


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't know what all these people are on about but I have a better suggestion. Try going to Townhill just outside of Dunfermline because there is a place called Serpentus Exotics that I recommend.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

There is no where close to even consider. Serpentus just across the bridge.


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

:lol2:My god guys! I have GOT to go to this Serpentus,


----------



## LauraN (Jan 10, 2008)

bluerain said:


> :lol2:My god guys! I have GOT to go to this Serpentus,


Can't believe you haven't been, better get yourself there quick.

They've just got a new stock of snakes in btw :2thumb:


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

LauraN said:


> Can't believe you haven't been, better get yourself there quick.
> 
> They've just got a new stock of snakes in btw :2thumb:


Have they???

Cool .... whats in and when did it arrive, this may call for another excursion.... just to be nosey.


----------



## LauraN (Jan 10, 2008)

Yeah they got them in beginning of this week. Some nice ones, I'm not really clued up on snakes so your better just taking a trip up to have a nosey lol. They got about 5 or 6 in I think. Maybe more lol.

Think there was also a gargoyle gecko for sale and some other gecko species.


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

Think i seen them , aw well cool........... go to serpentus.


----------



## LauraN (Jan 10, 2008)

Lol, no worries. Serpentus is always worth a look though, even if there is nothing you see that you want. Whatever you're looking for Ryan and Nickie will find it somewhere for you.

Great people and amazing cups of tea :2thumb:


----------



## ScalezandTailz (Sep 22, 2010)

*Awesome!*



LauraN said:


> Lol, no worries. Serpentus is always worth a look though, even if there is nothing you see that you want. Whatever you're looking for Ryan and Nickie will find it somewhere for you.
> 
> Great people and amazing cups of tea :2thumb:



Literally just come back from there, met a lovely lass called Katie, who offered us an incredible amount of tea lol! Went in, just wanted to have a mooch as it's the first reptile shop I've been to in Scotland and congrats to them - we've walked away with not only our first crestie (Barnie) but a whole new respect for the words 'scottish reptile shop'!

We're coming back in July to say hello, and let them see our little man grown up (hehe) and to find out whether they've got anymore lovely ladies to join him - amazing place, amazing people, fantastic setup - feel right at home THANKS GUYS!


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

Robbie said:


> There is no where close to even consider. Serpentus just across the bridge.


 
lol what about the shop you work in


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

adamntitch said:


> lol what about the shop you work in


This thread is pretty much 3 years old, Adam


----------

